# [der8auer ECC] goes pro!



## der8auer (15. April 2012)

Heya 

Einige von euch haben es bereits mitbekommen - der8auer ECC "Extreme Cooling Components" wird erwachsen. Ich bin schon viele Jahre in der Extreme-Overclocking Szene unterwegs und habe in dieser Zeit immer meine eigenen Kühler gebaut und stetig weiterentwickelt. Hier möchte ich euch meine neuen und professionelle Produkte vorstellen.
Vielen Dank an alle die mich in den letzten Jahren unterstützt und mir dies ermöglicht haben. Ein besonderer Dank geht hierbei an meine Familie, PCGH, das PCGHX HWBot Team und alle anderen, die meine Produkte gekauft und weiterempfohlen haben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fusion rev3:*


Typ: LN2/DICE CPU Pot
Werkstoffe: Kupfer (Boden), Aluminium (Aufsatz)
Gewicht: 2,20 kg
Höhe (komplett): 170 mm
Höhe (Kupferboden): 60 mm
Durchmesser: 70 mm
Halteplatte: 10 mm POM
Back plate: 4 mm rostfreier Stahl
Bohrung für Temperaturfühler vorhanden
Kompatibilität:
Intel: 478, 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011

AMD: A, F, 939, 940, 754, AM2 (+), AM3 (+)
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Thermoelemente:*


Typ-K Thermoelement
Spitzendurchmesser: 1 mm
Länge: 1 m



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Armaflex Potisolierung:*


Original Armaflex AF Microban Rohrisolierung
Innendurchmesser: 70 mm
Länge: 20 cm
Wandstärke: 22 mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. April 2012)

Das freut mich für dich! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2012)

Danke dir


----------



## Icke&Er (15. April 2012)

Finde es echt cool, dass du dich da so reinhängst und die Produkte sind ja auch Top.
Habe mir schon 2 Fühler geordert und bis her ist der Service Top, kann ich weiterempfehlen 

Dann wünsche ich noch gutes Gelingen und reichlich Absatz.


----------



## crazzzy85 (15. April 2012)

Auch von mir viel Erfolg und gute Umsätze  Du hast mich ja auch total überzeugt mit deiner Arbeit sonst hätte ich wohl kaum den dritten Pot geordert. Von mir gibts hier ganz klar eine Empfehlung 

Hau rein Roman


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. April 2012)

Super sache!! Gratulation dazu, mal Schaun wenn ich mich dochmal zum benchen kommen sollte , wird mein erster pot aufjedenfall einer von dir ^^


----------



## Vaykir (16. April 2012)

Endlicb auch offiziell. Gratulation und viel erfolg zu diesem großen schritt.
Auf gehts: werbung machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2012)

Verdammt gute Arbeit die du da ablieferst - viel Glück dabei auch weiterhin!


----------



## FX_GTX (18. April 2012)

super Arbeit, weiter so


----------



## mahaudi (3. Februar 2015)

Bekomme ich auch die Tage...freu mich schon drauf


----------



## seppo1887 (5. März 2015)

Irgendwann zahlt sich harte Arbeit halt aus


----------

